# Pitbull takoma



## Orenkoko (Aug 31, 2012)

What's the difference between takoma to the others?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what is takoma? I googled this and all that comes up is some storys about takoma park MD and pit bull ban . is this suppose to be a bloodline?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

As in Takoma Jack? Old Game bred Am staffs lines way back in the start of the AKC excepting APBT as long as the name was changed? What did you want to know about them?


----------

